# Now I've seen everything



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I was at Petsmart last night buying dog food and as usual I strolled past the fish tanks. (I don't know why I do it, it usually just makes me mad). Right next to the tank full of Pacu, was a tank of cute little Tropheus duboisi babies. I checked out the label (again bad idea) and they have that they should be kept in a 20+g (which of course means a 29g to most people) tank and are best in groups of 3-5 in a tropical community. They were selling them for 30 bucks a piece.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I would be willing to bet that regardless of labels with group size and tank environment, the price tag alone probably keeps most people from getting any without some prior knowledge of the husbandry needed for this fish. Of course some are sold to people with deep fish expense pockets, but probably not the norm.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Thats true, I didn't think of that. With luck, they won't move very well and get removed from the stocking list for not selling.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The have had a single one at the petsmart near me for a couple of weeks now.

I agree that the price alone pushes the fish largely into the arms of a more educated consumer much like the first instrument of anyone who plays music is usually not the best quality. Without the extensive information on what makes cichlids in general so great and trohpeus in particular so interesting the customer will have a lower demand for them and therefore be unwilling to pay the price. Perhaps they will lower the price like they did at the same store that sold a peacock gudgeon for $12.50 which is now $2.50. Maybe it is priced to clear, if that is a policy then it might be a good idea to wait, depending on how much tropheus are actually worth and what they mark it down for.

Also I thought they were supposed to be kept in colonies. So they are selling just one over here, what kind of colony is that? Roanoke?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

They had fronts here for a while at $30, a week later they were "managers special" $12
Then the tropheus came in, they either died or got sold at $30 a pop, but haven't seen them in the last month. A few miles up the road they sell for 10-20 at an LFS, depending on how well you know the owner.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Can you imagine how many uneducated people would be asking for a return for their T.d's when they lose their cute spots?[/list]


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Can you imagine how many uneducated people would be asking for a return for their T.d's when they lose their cute spots?[/list]


Luckily, the tag shows both the juvi and adult color patterns. Might confuse some people though.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Can you imagine how many uneducated people would be asking for a return for their T.d's when they lose their cute spots?


Ha...if they last that long... :roll: 
when I first had duboisi 20 years ago, I could never keep them a month...little did I know, they were vegatarins... :lol:


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Over here we lucky to get any and when we do they cost anwhere from $85-$120 Each !


----------

